# 3 thỏi son dù đắt đỏ nhưng luôn khiến phái nữ khao khát sở hữu



## thuypham (29/7/18)

Dù những thỏi son dưới đây có đắt đỏ hơn hàng chục lần so với những thỏi son thông thường, thì dường như tất cả chị em phụ nữ đều khao khát sở hữu.

Huyền thoại Coco Chanel từng nói: "Nếu bạn buồn, hãy tô thêm son và tiếp tục chiến đấu". Câu nói này là minh chứng cho thực tế, một thỏi son tốt sẽ là bạn đồng hành tin cậy để một phụ nữ phát huy sự cuốn hút và tự tin của mình.





​
Thêm vào đó, nhưng dòng son high – end luôn khiến các cô gái say đắm trước sự sang chảnh và đẳng cấp riêng biệt. Chính vì vậy, dù những thỏi son dưới đây có đắt đỏ hơn hàng chục lần so với những thỏi son thông thường, thì dường như tất cả chị em phụ nữ đều khao khát sở hữu.

*3 thỏi son dù đắt đỏ nhưng luôn khiến phái nữ khao khát sở hữu*

*1. Tom Ford*
Tom Ford từng là thương hiệu sở hữu dòng son đắt nhất thế giới với mức giá 52 USD (khoảng 1,2 triệu VNĐ). Nhưng chúng vẫn ngự trị trên thị trường và khiến phái đẹp Việt sốt ‘điên đảo’.






_Thỏi son Tom Ford này về Việt Nam có giá khoảng 1,2 - 1,4 triệu đồng - và dù đắt đỏ, thỏi son này vẫn luôn khiến cho chị em khao khát_​
Trong khi có nhiều dòng đối thủ giá "mềm" hơn, phụ nữ khắp nơi vẫn dành sự ngưỡng mộ cho son Tom Ford. Các sản phẩm son của Tom Ford luôn góp mặt trong top dòng son lì đẹp và đắt đỏ nhất thế giới, top dòng son bán chạy nhất trong lịch sử do Vogue, Elle, Harper's Bazaar... bình chọn. Dù chưa có showroom chính hãng tại Việt Nam, những tín đồ mê Tom Ford chỉ có thể mua theo hình thức order tại cách shop với mứa giá dao động vào khoảng 1,4 – 1,5 triệu/thỏi.
Tuy vậy, những ai đã từng sử dụng son Tom Ford một lần thì đều phải công nhận đây thực sự là thỏi son đáng để đầu tư.

*2. Chanel*
Thương hiệu Chanel đã quá quen thuộc với những loại mỹ phẩm như nước hoa, phấn, kem nền,… và son cũng là một trong số những sản phẩm được săn đón hàng đầu của hãng này.

*



*
*Son Chanel cũng là một trong những dòng son được chị em yêu mến và ưa chuộng *
​Thỏi son Chanel màu đen mạ vàng, thiết kế hình vuông nhưng không quá góc cạnh, thể hiện một sự hài hoà. Chất son khi đánh lên môi thì rất mềm mượt, bền màu.

Giá niêm yết của một thỏi son Chanel là 35-36$, và giá về đến Việt Nam là khoảng từ 900.000 – 1.000.0000 VNĐ, khá đắt so với mặt bằng chung nhưng luôn khiến các quý cô Việt mê mẩn. Son Chanel với bảng màu không khác nhau quá nhiều nhưng lại giúp phái đẹp biến hoá với từng màu riêng biệt. Đó chính là sức hấp dẫn của son Chanel.

*3. Dior*
Với thiết kế chỉ có hai màu đen trắng ngoài vỏ, son Dior mang lại sự đơn giản nhưng không khỏi sang chảnh, quyến rũ hút hồn. Một trong những điều làm nên sức hấp dẫn của Dior chính là hãng này tạo ra nhiều dòng sản phẩm với nhiều mẫu mã, hình dáng, cả sản phẩm cao cấp và sản phầm bình dân hợp túi tiền.

Trong đó, thỏi son Dior Rouge Diorific có giá 1 triệu đồng khi về Việt Nam được mệnh danh là “Nữ hoàng của các dòng son của Dior”. Chất son mềm mịn, bền màu chính là thứ mê hoặc chị em hơn cả. Vì vậy, mặc dù khá đắt đỏ nhưng không ngừng khiến chị em Việt mê mẩn.






_Dòng son Rouge Dior còn nổi tiếng với cây son Rouge Dior 999, có giá niêm yết 32 USD (khoảng 700.000 đồng) nhưng khi về đến Việt Nam cũng vào khoảng 900.000 đồng_​
Ngoài ra, dòng son Rouge Dior còn nổi tiếng với cây son Rouge Dior 999, có giá niêm yết 32 USD (khoảng 700.000 đồng) nhưng khi về đến Việt Nam cũng vào khoảng 900.000 đồng. Sắc son nền nhẹ nhàng, không quá nổi bật phù hợp với các chị em thích vẻ đẹp dịu dàng, tự nhiên.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

